# Where can I find a Canon Demi EE17?



## dblameirinhas (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey! I have a lot of cameras one such being a Canon QL17, however I've been wanting a Canon Demi EE17 for a while but I came upon a problem I can't find any. Therefore, I'm here asking for your help in finding one and I hope that someone can help me. I would also like to mention that I am 15, in other words I am on a limited budget. I would like to find a Canon Demi EE17 or a Canon Demi C. Please help me!


Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Feb 19, 2014)

Theres one on ebay:

Vintage Canon Demi EE 17 35mm Rangefinder Camera Look | eBay


----------



## dblameirinhas (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw that one, but it's a bit on the pricey side for me.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Another.....
CANON DEMI EE17 CAMERA - Detailed item view - 120cameras.com

These are highly sought out by the collectors. They range in price from $60-$150. I have several clients (I own a BW lab) that still shoot with theirs and will never sell them.


----------

